# First "Real Bike" --- Jamis Trail X1?



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

right now im making use of a Traix VBS3000 bike (some department store brand) and its "doing the job" but I'm looking into getting my first "real bike" and test rode the Jamis Trail X1 today for a little bit.

It's was weird sitting on a 21'' bike. it actually fit me  im 6'3'' 180lbs and this bike felt good. rode nicely aswell. I think i'd stick some disc brakes on there but thats all.


The bike is in my price range and felt good. I just wanna know if anyone has any advise on buying the bike, or reasons not to buy it, etc.... 


Thanks, Kevin

p.s. - the other bike i was looking at was the DB Response XE from Dick's. But i clearly learned in my last post about buying department store bikes... people dont like it


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

What are the odds you'd be willing to outlay a little more money and go with the X2 or 3?

The reason I ask is that some of the specs of the 1 are bargain basement, imo. You are looking at a no-name fork (with 60 in of travel), rims, and crank. Jamis is a good, solid brand, but if you plan to go offroad, I think the X2 will serve you better- note that I don't have experience with either, just going by specifications.

FWIW, if you do go with the X1, I think that green is a nice look.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Also remember you will not be able to just "throw some discs on there" as you will need a new fork that is adapted for disc brakes, as well as the discs them selves, new levers, etc. It will get costly and you would better suffice with a small upgrade to the X2 or X3 which comes with disc already.


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

gregnash said:


> Also remember you will not be able to just "throw some discs on there" as you will need a new fork that is adapted for disc brakes, as well as the discs them selves, new levers, etc. It will get costly and you would better suffice with a small upgrade to the X2 or X3 which comes with disc already.


Also... Will likely need a new wheelset too.

Larry


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

okay that makes sense. SO ur saying that buying the x2, or 3, would be a better choice because i'd probably end up spending as much money on the x1 in the long run?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

knolan45 said:


> okay that makes sense. SO ur saying that buying the x2, or 3, would be a better choice because i'd probably end up spending as much money on the x1 in the long run?


Actually you would probably end up spending more getting comparable equipment next to the X2/X3... Just think of it this way as a quick breakdown...
New forks (cheap) will cost you $150-$300 which is needed for the change to disc
Then you have the disc system, you are looking at $150 on the cheap end
Then you will need new hubs to take the disc brakes, probably $50-$150 
So already you are looking at AT LEAST $300 for the items to switch to disc when the next like up is closer to $200, and don't forget that you may be able to negotiate with your LBS and get them to knock down the price some...

As I have heard many of the members here say, "You are better off getting the most expensive bike you can with the better components. Then you are skimping now and upgrading later.":madman:


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Here are my last thoughts on this... I agree with the above poster completely, and it's kind of a mountain biker axiom- it's cheaper to buy a better spec'd bike than to get a lower model and build it up. Checking the prices and specs again, I'd go with the X3, no question.


----------



## 2QWK4U (Feb 19, 2010)

Get the X3...


----------



## ripnbst (Aug 2, 2010)

Dont mean to thread jack but I am looking at getting my first "real" bike also. Trying to stay under 500 bones. I am also into cars and on the forums for cars you can usually find great deals on cars, parts, whatever. In this forum I looked at the bikes for sale thinking I may find an $800 bike for $500 and it seems you cant find anything for under $1000 in the classified section here. What do you guys do with your first real bikes? It seems they dont get sold on here.


----------

